# Stamping serial numbers



## rpiontek (Apr 21, 2004)

I still find it challenging to stamp serial numbers in the bottom bracket. It's not so easy to get everything correctly orientated, I need a very accurate and powerful strike with the hammer, if the first strike is not right it is not so easy to avoid a double number, problems with the BB going out of round, etc. Is it just me? Any suggestions? Seems like a jig would be a nice idea?


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

When I did them on the shell I put a piece of round stock in there to keep from smooshing the tube. Now I just do it in the fillet because brass is soft and I think it's cool.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Joel's serial numbers on Clockwork bikes are beautiful! Check out his solution to serial numbering.


----------



## rpiontek (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks guys those are both great ideas!


----------

